# deere 4620



## robert23239 (Sep 28, 2009)

So when was the model built ?

Is this a good model ? 

Looks like a lot more HP 

Is it good on fuel ?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is a link to bookmark for specs on tractors.

http://www.tractordata.com/

Here is one for the 4620

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/7/75-john-deere-4620.html

As for being a good tractor or not, the 4x10 and 4x20 series are the standard tractor are measured against still today. They are becoming collectable and many are still earning their keep for the last 35 plus years.


----------

